# A TON of Chloe pics!



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Here are a bunch of pics that I took today of Chloe running around and playing:










Her black marking on her lips makes her look like she is snarling!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My pretty girls


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She is adorable!!  She is TINY next to Rylie. Are they getting along better? 

I just love her spotted nose & her blue eyes!!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

i looove her nose! shes SO cute


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Aw...what a cutie!! You have such cute babies 

How are they getting along? Is Rylie warming up?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They are all getting along better as time goes on. Rylie is still standoffish and kind of jealous, and Madison seems to like Chloe. Chloe is the sweetest puppy, though- she is very friendly and loves to give kisses. She is very vocal as well, though... she will whine and cry when she wants something.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i love her nose! its the cutest thing  my chloe was a very vocal puppy as well.. and that hasnt changed! she is adorable. i can't wait to see her grow up.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

She is so cute! Love that nose...and of course the ears!!!


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

She's precious!!! Looking at these pics makes my night so much longer!!! That's okay tho... Cause in thirteen hours, I'll have my own little puppy.. heehee... Now I know what your wait was like! 

I love her nose and her tail! I hope Rylie warms up to her completely! Just makes sure she knows it's not a competition! (^_^) I love your little chi family, they're all adorable!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yay i'm so happy that you put up more pics of them. adorable!  i cant wait to get another


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ohh she's so precious!! What a tiny girl! I miss having a baby in the house now that Carl is 8 months old!! 
Looks like she's fitting in great! She sounds a lot like Carl- gives tons of kisses and vocal (he still cries and whines to get what he wants!)


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I also love that nose!! You've got some gorgeous chi's. :love10:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she is just so cute jessie  she has the coolest nose. do you think it will stay that way or will she lose the black?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Her nose was actually completely pink with one speck of black when she was 4-5 weeks old. I hope that it will stay half pink, instead of turning all black!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

She is so adorable, I love her nose SO much.


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

She's tooooo cute!!


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

oOh so cute. It's the first time I saw pictures of her. ^^! Adorable


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Jessie, I just love love her blue eyes! I'm so happy you found the perfect Merle Baby for you!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

What a lovely girl :thumbleft:


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

She is so cute Jessie congratulations on getting her


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

i love her nose, beautiful marking.


----------

